

Woody Allen Interview on His Life and Movies - wglb
https://deadline.com/2015/05/woody-allen-cannes-interview-irrational-man-1201427066/

======
shenanigoat
I love Woody Allen's work and I am happy to read this article. However, its
inclusion on HN somewhat dilutes HN's raison d'etre.

